# Best air box sealant



## CROGERS

Hey guys, just wondering what everyone uses for an air box gasket? I am currently using just plumbers putty and took the gasket out. Is there something better? Putty seems to dry after a couple rides. Just curious on what everyone else does.


----------



## gpinjason

Clear rtv... Seals great, just have to replace every time u pop the cover... But they sell it in a tube like regular silicone...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinker

I am interested also. I put on a EHS mud cover and last Saturday during a muddy wet atv rally at White Fox Saskatchewan I noticed dirty water stains on the inside of the air intake cover on both sides. I was hitting some of the water holes hard and fast that day and think it sprayed up under the edges of the platic cover from the sides. 

I was thinking some kind of rubber tape might do the trick.


----------



## CROGERS

Can you get the lid off easy with the clear RTV? whats the clean up like when replacing the sealant after removing the lid.


----------



## primetime1267

I use the clear silicone on my Grizzly air lid box and it cleans up very quick. Usually just comes off in one large chunk or two. Then a put on some new silicone and off I go. I'm currently just using a new stock gasket on the brute and it seems to work great..


----------



## camobruteforce

i use regular clear silicone. I just had to take my lid off and i thought I was going to have to use a prybar or break it lol


----------



## dman66

*sealer*

I use a foam tape, that you would seal up your pickup bed rail to a bed cap. They sell it at the larger hardware stores. I take a razor knife blade and cut it to 3/16 inch wide,then apply it around the air box sealing lip. Works great,and sticky side goes to the air box.


----------



## rewired

I use gasket maker silicone. If you let it cure for a few days before you put the lid on, you can take it on and off without having to keep redoing it.


----------



## NMKawierider

rewired said:


> I use gasket maker silicone. If you let it cure for a few days before you put the lid on, you can take it on and off without having to keep redoing it.


Yep, that's kinda what I guy I know did except he put some grease on the lid, set it on unclipped to make the groove, set a small book on it, then let it sit a few days to dry/cure, then just cleaned the grease off, trimmed up the edge with a razer knife and he has a great seal that works every time without hassle. When my gasket breaks, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Roboquad

geosill 2300 clear roofing sealant. makes a clear rubber bond. pulls off easy and is very strong. it is used for roof repairs for leaks.....


----------



## hp488

To make sure my bike stays running when under water I use nothing but clear silicone on my lid and duckbil and a bunch of dielectric grease.


----------



## brute for mud

i have the stock gasket works good i just make sure that it stalls when i cover the intake snork before i go deep


----------



## blue beast

i have clear silocone ..put it on knida like the guy that nmkawierider knows did...


----------



## Stogi

I used 1/4" foam rubber widow gasket. Been there for 6 years now and is still air/water tight.


----------



## BrutemanAl

nmkawierider said:


> Yep, that's kinda what I guy I know did except he put some grease on the lid, set it on unclipped to make the groove, set a small book on it, then let it sit a few days to dry/cure, then just cleaned the grease off, trimmed up the edge with a razer knife and he has a great seal that works every time without hassle. When my gasket breaks, that's what I'm doing.


 
I like this idea , never thought about it before , I would like to do it , got a question though ...

Did your buddy put the silicone on the part of the airbox the lid sits on ? 

kind of sounds like a dumb [email protected]@ question , but when it comes to stuff for the bike I like to make sure I do it right , and I have all the info and input first before screwing something up


----------



## NMKawierider

BrutemanAl said:


> I like this idea , never thought about it before , I would like to do it , got a question though ...
> 
> Did your buddy put the silicone on the part of the airbox the lid sits on ?
> 
> kind of sounds like a dumb [email protected]@ question , but when it comes to stuff for the bike I like to make sure I do it right , and I have all the info and input first before screwing something up


Yes, clean the channel the old seal set in well for the silicon to stick to and full to a little over where the original seal sat, then just grease the edge of the lid so it makes the impression in the silicone but not stick to it. Dont clip it, just put a small weight...like a paperback book on the lid. Let it set a few days...very important, the silicone has to dry completely. Then just pull the lid, clean it up and close it with the clips.


----------



## rmax

BrutemanAl said:


> I like this idea , never thought about it before , I would like to do it , got a question though ...
> 
> Did your buddy put the silicone on the part of the airbox the lid sits on ?
> 
> kind of sounds like a dumb [email protected]@ question , but when it comes to stuff for the bike I like to make sure I do it right , and I have all the info and input first before screwing something up


the only dumb question is ,the one you do not ask, you might get hassled on some of the other forums, but i have not seen it here


----------



## LM83

Not asking could cost you lots of money.


----------



## BrutemanAl

nmkawierider said:


> Yes, clean the channel the old seal set in well for the silicon to stick to and full to a little over where the original seal sat, then just grease the edge of the lid so it makes the impression in the silicone but not stick to it. Dont clip it, just put a small weight...like a paperback book on the lid. Let it set a few days...very important, the silicone has to dry completely. Then just pull the lid, clean it up and close it with the clips.


COOL !! Thanks for the reply dude  !! I guess I have something to add to the " to do list " lol

Everyone on this forum is a great help , I always tell my buddies about this site . A few have joined ....others have not .... thier loss not mine !!! haha

Thanks again guy's:bigok:


----------



## byrd

One part I noticed in how he says do it that's a lil different than what I did is I let the rtv shin over b4 I put the lid on


----------



## camobruteforce

are you guys putting silicone where the carbs. bolt onto the intake tubes, and where the air box bolts to the carbs. where the gaskets are on the underside of the box?


----------



## NMKawierider

camobruteforce said:


> are you guys putting silicone where the carbs. bolt onto the intake tubes, and where the air box bolts to the carbs. where the gaskets are on the underside of the box?


No, and its not a good idea.


----------



## camobruteforce

ok, and just curious why it wouldn't be a good idea to at least seal where the carbs bolt up to the intake on the rubber boot? At least put a bead of silicone around the outside? I can see why where the box sits on the carbs may not be good idea.


----------



## Butch

Roboquad said:


> geosill 2300 clear roofing sealant. makes a clear rubber bond. pulls off easy and is very strong. it is used for roof repairs for leaks.....


That what I use, except it is called Geocell 2300. Seals water tight will not break down with heat and comes off easier than silicone. I use it on my belt cover also.


----------



## NMKawierider

camobruteforce said:


> ok, and just curious why it wouldn't be a good idea to at least seal where the carbs bolt up to the intake on the rubber boot? At least put a bead of silicone around the outside? I can see why where the box sits on the carbs may not be good idea.


You can put it around the outside if you feel the need, just don't put it between the rubber and their sealing surfaces. The clamp pressure will eventualy work the trapped silicone out leaving a loose fit where dirt and water will get in. Let the clamps seal the rubber directly to the flanges....and don't over-tighten, that just leads to splitting.


----------



## marcosevelyn07

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

Just wondering if this will work I don't wanna shut the lid for ever


----------



## NMKawierider

That's the good stuff.


----------



## marcosevelyn07

NMKawierider said:


> That's the good stuff.


So it should open in the future if I need to?? even if I have to do a little prying


----------



## sloboy

Do not put that under the lid! It will break when trying to open it. Just smear it around the outside.


----------



## NMKawierider

marcosevelyn07 said:


> So it should open in the future if I need to?? even if I have to do a little prying


Just grease the lid edges before installation and clean the groove with acetone. It will stick to the groove and release the lid after it dries making it reusable.


----------



## brucebanner77

marcosevelyn07 said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------
> 
> Just wondering if this will work I don't wanna shut the lid for ever


I used blue rtv. Sealed good and lid pryed right off no problem. Cleaned it up with some brake cleaner and sealed it back up! :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

